
Recalled SUV Destroyed $45M in Cars,Burned a Ship,Sparked Lawsuit - DrScump
https://jalopnik.com/how-one-suv-fire-destroye
======
Sylamore
Your link doesn't work, this is the full one: [https://jalopnik.com/how-one-
suv-fire-destroyed-45-million-i...](https://jalopnik.com/how-one-suv-fire-
destroyed-45-million-in-cars-damaged-1826086012)

------
DrScump
(May 2018)

Full title: "How One Recalled SUV Destroyed $45 Million In Cars, Burned A
Massive Ship, And Sparked A Legal Battle Between Ford And BMW"

